# PLC Altdaten Speicherung - OPC oder SQL



## MasterCAT (11 Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gerne die Daten von einer PLC speichern.
Ich weiß auf welchen Weg ich dies mit einen OPC Server und auch mit einen SQL Server einrichten kann.
Welche Vor- und Nachteile gibt es bei diesen beiden Varianten?
Gibt es vielleicht ein "must-have" oder ein "non-plus-ultra"??

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Mobi (12 Dezember 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du mit Hilfe von OPC, Daten speichern willst. OPC und SQL sind zwei völlig unterschiednliche Dinge.


----------



## MasterCAT (12 Dezember 2014)

Hallo!
Es gibt z.B. von der Firma MatrikonOPC ein Desktop Historian. Hierdurch erhalte ich die OPC HDA tags.


----------



## Mobi (12 Dezember 2014)

Verwendet der nicht ODBC zur Archivierung? Da wären wir wieder bei SQL. Aber wenn deine SPS direkt in eine SQL DB schreiben kann, dann brauchste nicht den Umweg machen über OPC.


----------



## ifi (9 August 2019)

*Direct* *connection* between *PLC *and *SQL Server**

MS SQL Functionality for Siemens Simatic S7-1200 S7-1500 in TIA Portal V13 V14 V15

PDSql Library V1.2.0 User Guide
*


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 August 2019)

Ein OPC-Server (beschriebene Applikation klingt für mich nach OPC-DA) macht nur dann Sinn, wenn du bereits OPC-Client-fähige Software hast, die die Daten aus der Steuerung aufnehmen soll und eine Möglichkeit zur SPS-Anbindung erforderlich ist. Welche Steuerung soll denn zum Einsatz kommen? Wo sollen die Daten hinterher gespeichert werden?


----------



## JesperMP (12 August 2019)

Warnung.
Es ist eine alten Thema, der hervorgerufen wurde um Werbung für eine Produkt zu machen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 August 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warnung.
> Es ist eine alten Thema, der hervorgerufen wurde um Werbung für eine Produkt zu machen.


Oh sorry, hatte das Datum übersehen... -.-


----------

